# john deere 1070 power beyond



## jamesd (Jun 15, 2017)

I have a 1070 tractor with a loader and need to operate a hydraulic motor while keeping the loader active. I do not need the rockshaft to operate at the same time. How/can this be done? Thanks.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy jamesd, welcome to the tractor forum.

According to tractordata.com, your JD 1070 has hydraulic capability of 9 gpm, 2250 psi, open center system. 

Do you have power beyond hydraulics to your loader at present? If so, the simplest rig-up would be to install a 3 spool hydraulic control valve, capable of 10 gpm, 3000 psi, open center, and power beyond rating. One spool for loader lift up/down, one spool for bucket tilt fwd/aft, and one spool for the motor control. I like Prince valves, good quality at a reasonable price, but there are others. Do not get a 20 gpm valve....too big/bulky in size. Get a valve that's rated close to your pump output (9 gpm).


----------



## jamesd (Jun 15, 2017)

Thanks but would rather not change the original 2 spool loader valve. Any way that you know of to keep the original valve?


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

first option was the best option


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

jamesd said:


> Thanks but would rather not change the original 2 spool loader valve. Any way that you know of to keep the original valve?


___________________________________________________

Are you certain that you have power beyond hydraulics to your loader at present? Is your loader control valve rated for power beyond? You might see a "PB" or some other indicator stamped into the metal at the return port. If so, you can rig-up a single spool hydraulic control valve, capable of 10 gpm, 3000 psi, open center, and power beyond rating.

Plumb a jumper hose from your loader control valve return port to the input pressure port of the single spool valve, and install the return line to the single spool return port. This puts the single spool valve in series with the loader control valve.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Just my opinion, but if your intent for the extra valve is solely for a motor function and not for something else later(like a grapple?) then I would add a single spool motor center(not the standard tandem center) valve, with proper power beyond plumbing between the existing loader valve and wherever the flow currently goes. A motor center valve does not trap fluid between work ports when the spool is in neutral, so it's more like a float position allowing the motor to slow and stop without shock load. No good for cylinder use, but great for motors, particularly if the motor drives something with a lot of momentum.
Placing the new valve AFTER the loader valve lets you operate the motor but gives the loader priority so it can be operated whether the motor valve is off or on. Flow to the motor will be temporarily interrupted during loader movement but you won't have to cycle the valve back and forth to get the loader to function.
I doubt you will find this in a three spool valve unless you go to a sectional valve with a custom configuration. Possible but probably pricey.


----------

